# Solved: WinMe: Howto Remove "Confirm File Move"



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Where will I find the settings controlling the confirmation dialogues "Confirm File Delete" and "Confirm File Move"?

Thanks.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

In what? Windows Explorer? DOS?


----------



## ti-gris (Apr 23, 2005)

Ben

Havent the faintess idea, but willing to learn...how are you Ben?
Give me a nod if you have the time and inclined to do so.
Paul aka ti-gris on here.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Rockn said:


> In what? Windows Explorer? DOS?


Hello Rockn,

Emptying Recycle Bin is the delete

Using the right-click shortcut menu "Move to Folder" when shifting a file from one place to another is the move.

Thanks.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Found the answer, thanks.

This was helpful:

https://www3.nd.edu/~doc/Windows/W1080s.pdf

To 'stifle' the Recycle Bin confirmation dialog right-click on its icon, choose Properties and uncheck the Delete/Display box.

If the dialog appears when moving files then the properties of the files are Read-only. Their properties can be changed to Archive (also uncheck the Read-only) for each file. If you have, as I have, many files in a folder all needing to be moved elsewhere, right-click on the folder itself, select Properties and choose Archive and not Read-only. Then the moving can be done of all/any items(files) in that folder without the confirmation dialog appearing.


----------



## ti-gris (Apr 23, 2005)

Thats a very handy way of dealing with filing system; I'm over my head and was toying with the idea of putting some order...now it will be easier. Tks.
ti-gris aka Paul


----------



## ti-gris (Apr 23, 2005)

Ben:
The long response i sent you was returned as bad address. Pls remind me of your e-mail
ti-gris aka aul


----------

